# Raft Company For Sale



## jslate

*10,000 Waves Rafting & Kayaking Adventures has provided thousands of satisfied customers with fun, interpretive, exciting and unforgettable river experiences since 1990.
*

We offer a variety of river rafting, from a scenic half-day float to a full day of whitewater rafting. We specialize in beautiful scenic river rafting trips on the Blackfoot River and whitewater adventures on the Alberton Gorge section of the Clark Fork River in the beautiful area of Missoula, Montana. Whether you are headed to Glacier National Park, Flathead Lake or Yellowstone National Park, Missoula is the “Hub” that connects them all and hosts Montana’s premier whitewater rafting and kayaking. Missoula is within a three-hour drive of *Spokane Washington and Coeur d’ Alene Idaho.*

Check out our website at 10,000 Waves Rafting & Kayaking | Missoula, Montana or find us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/RAFTMONTANA *Asking price is $162,185* includes 11 Sotar rafts, 20 kayaks (whitewater, sit-on-tops, inflatables), 133 lifejackets, 90 wetsuits, and a bus, shuttle bus, 4 vans, and much more. Complete equipment list upon request. 

For more information, contact Jeannette at 406-549-6670.


----------



## montuckyhuck

Personal vouche for this company. They have a solid customer base and are known for outstanding guides and excellent customer care. Also having run many of their Sotar fleet on record high Blackfoot and Clark Fork decents I can honestly say their boats are in excellent condition.

Charlie Sebastian


----------

